# General Chat > General Discussion >  Fitness Tips.....

## Jordan

Fitness is important for health. For getting fitness it is important to do regular exercise. Diet is also important and effective for physical fitness and health. I am a physical fitness and health instructor so if someone is interested to know anything about physical fitness and health then contact with me.
Des Moines gym

----------


## GFI

Great post dear, I always care of my fitness because I don't want to look fat or unhealthy in future. I regularly going to Gym to take fit my body with different exercises.

----------


## Brice

According to me that a perfectible fitness of the body has own importance in our life so we should be take care
of the body fitness issues.Some tips here for perfectible fitness of the body like,...
Swimming,cycling and running
Exercise work
Yoga
Proper sleep
Morning walk
Energetic foods.

*foster city personal trainer*

----------


## herryjohn

Nice post. Exercise make a body or fit. Is there any exercises the teeth keep fitness?

----------


## Marry

Definitely, this is pretty awesome tips which always can remember if you want to see your body fit.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Getup in early Morning
Go for Walk or Jog
Do Some Yoga
Drink More Water
Take More Vegetables and Fruits
Spend Time with Family Members
Exercise is needed daily
Sleep Well

----------


## labello

it's easy enough to eat healthy, but the real struggle is getting motivated to train every day. the best thing is to do things you actually enjoy! Then it doesn't feel like it's a struggle...

----------


## certvalue111

hello..here are some fitness tips
1.Exercise Daily. Exercise daily for at least an hour
2.Eat the Right Foods and Portion Each Me
3.Keep Track of Calories and Food Intake Per Day. 
4.Be Sure to Get Sleep. 
5.Stay Motivated.

----------


## findmovers

thank you for sharing this post. Can I know which exercise is good to lose my weight?

----------

